
How does Twitter threading work? - mooreds
http://scripting.com/2020/02/22/033212.html?title=howDoesTwitterThreadingWork
======
thosakwe
One way could be to have an additional "thread_id" in your database that just
points to the root of the given thread. Boom, problem (naively) solved.

